# THD valores aceptables para un amplificador de alta calidad



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2012)

la pregunta es simple,en que valores se considera que un amplificador sea de calidad aceptable 
por ejemplo un THD de 0.4 % mínimo a 1% máximo se considera un amplificador de calidad ?
cual seria un valor aceptable?
otra pregunta,cuando el componente de salida se calienta (y logra estabilidad térmica)distorsiona mas o menos que cuando esta frió?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2012)

Con el *"Solo"* dato de THD no se puede determinar si un amplificador es de calidad o no.
Este valor debe está acompañado de otros varios parámetros, por ejemplo: respuesta a la frecuencia, respuesta a transitorios, potencia a la cual se realizó la medición, Etc

Si yo digo que el amplificador XXX posee una THD del 0,01% a 1 KHz no estoy diciendo mucho, esa misma THD puede subir a un 10% a 15KHz y esto no es un ejemplo inventado casi siempre la especificación está dada para la frecuencia donde menor THD posee el equipo.

Por otro lado en muchísimos amplificadores la distorsión crece hacia el máximo de potencia y hacia el mínimo, por lo cual decir que tal amplificador posee una THD de 0,01 a xx W tampoco me significa gran cosa.

En general el humano normal no detecta una distorsión del 1%, algunos con oído entrenado pueden llegar a un muy respetable 0,5%, menos que esto es solo detectable con instrumental.

Si quieres leer algo sobre el tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/

*Edit:*
Si el amplificador está bien diseñado y armado, no deberían aparecer cambios en el funcionamiento debidos a temperatura. 
Distinto es en muchos amplificadores integrados, en los que debido al nivel de integración se calientan secciones que no deberían calentarse y pueden llegar a aparecer funcionamientos indebidos, misma regla: Si el amplificador (Integrado) está bien diseñado y compensado térmicamente, no deberían aparecer cambios en el funcionamiento debidos a temperatura. 
Estoy hablando del propio integrado, y NO de todo el montaje.

*[Off Topic]* No pongas de escusa leer esto para NO hacer el pozo   si lo hicieras habria que darte la medicina *[/Off Topic]*


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ene 30, 2012)

Buenas.
Mira la primera no te la sabria responder, pero la segunda creo que si distorciona un poco mas, va al menos eso pasa con TDA, si me hablas de un amplificador con mosfest ya no sabria responderte. Con los TDA cuando se calientan (bastante) empiezan a enviar una señal alterna de aproximadamente 50hz, que creo que seria el ruido a la corriente (trafo). Y luego actua la proteccion termica, con lo que se apagan. 

En resumen creo que por unas grados de mas no pasa nada, ahora ya cuando el calor es excesivo ahi puede ocasinar algun ruido.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2012)

a estudiar el documento propuesto,muchas gracias por desasnarme 
mientras tanto voy a ver y anotar los otros parámetros,así poder evaluar el amplificador

alejandro electronica eso mismo e notado,pero yo decía estabilizar a 50 grados el ic por ejemplo





> [Off Topic] No pongas de escusa leer esto para NO hacer el pozo  [/Off Topic]


ya abandone,como que siga a este ritmo lo termino en 12 años
hoo nooo la medicina,,, 
cancion motivadora
a cavar y cavar no dejemos de cavar,que este pozo ay que terminar,sino la medicina a probar
a cavar y cavar no dejemos de cavar,que este pozo ay que terminar,sino la medicina a probar
a cavar y cavar no dejemos de cavar,que este pozo ay que terminar,sino la medicina a probar





			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> compensado térmicamente


esa era la palabra que me faltaba y no encontraba como explicarlo


----------

